# bewegte Navigation



## gast (7. Apr 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche nun schon viel zu lange nach einem passenden Java-Code für ein bewegtes Menü. Das Problem ist, dass die fertigen Codes meist zu viele Extras enthalten, die ich nicht brauche (Ich will das ganze noch in PHP umsetzen und dazu möchte ich einen möglichst schlanken und verständlichen Code benutzen). Deshalb bitte ich euch mir in dieser Hinsicht ein bisschen weiter zu helfen. Es geht um ein Navigationsmenü mit 3 verschiedenen Ebenen. Die Formate dazu sind in CSS definiert. Als Anfangseinstellung soll nur die 1. Ebene angezeigt werden. Bei einem Klick auf einen der Hauptpunkte (1. Ebene) sollen die Unterpunkte (2. Ebene) bewegt "aufklappen". Ebenso bei der 2. Ebene. 
Wenn man von einem Hauptpunkt in einen anderen wechselt, sollte, wenn möglich gleichzeitig, das bereits geöffnete bewegt zuklappen und die Unterpunkte zum Hauptpunkt bewegt aufklappen. 

Uff, das hört sich jetzt ziemlich kompliziert an. Trotzdem möchte ich bitten, dass sich einer der das hier liest diese 10 Minuten Zeit nimmt und mir hier weiterhilft. 

Ein kleines ecuadorianisches Entwicklungshilfeprojekt, das sich im Internet präsentieren möchte sagt euch seinem Dank!


die CSS-Designs:


```
.ebene1 {
	font-family: "Arial black";
	font-size: 14pt;
	color: rgb(26,72,126);
	margin-top: 2px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;	
	text-decoration: none;
}

.ebene2 {
	font-family: "Arial black";
	font-size: 12pt;
	font-weight: normal;
	margin-top: 0.7px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;	
	text-indent: 15px;
}

.ebene3 {
	font-family: "Arial";
	font-size: 10pt;
	font-weight: 600;
	margin-top: 0.5px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;	
	text-indent: 27px;
}
```
das Menü (ein Teil davon):



```
<p class="ebene1">Über das CAAM</p>
<p class="ebene2">Vision</p>
<p class="ebene2">Leitbild</p>
<p class="ebene2">Geschichte</p>
<p class="ebene2">Personen</p>
<p class="ebene1">Lage</p>
<p class="ebene1">Kunsthandwerk</p>
<p class="ebene2">Paja Toquilla</p>
<p class="ebene3">HandwerkerInnen</p>
<p class="ebene3">Rohmaterial</p>
<p class="ebene3">Verarbeitung</p>
<p class="ebene3">Nat&rliche Farbstoffe</p>
<p class="ebene3">Fortbildung</p>
<p class="ebene2">Holz</p>
<p class="ebene2">Sap&n</p>
<p class="ebene2">Erzeugnisse</p>
<p class="ebene1">Dienst im Ausland</p>
<p class="ebene1">Kontakt</p>
<p class="ebene1">Links</p>
```


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Apr 2006)

Du brauchst keine Java, sondern JavaScript.

Das sind vollkommen unterschiedliche Sprachen. Schau mal in einem JavaScript-Forum


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2006)

**verschoben**


----------

